# sync Kindle books on iPhone and Macbook apps?



## fandango (May 26, 2011)

I got some free public domain books in mobi format. I don't own a Kindle but would like the books to sync between my iPhone and Macbook Kindle apps. The only way to get them on the iPhone (that I know of) is to upload them through iTunes but the Kindle app on my Macbook is not seeing the book. Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You have to manually copy the book into the My Kindle Content folder on your Mac.

They still won’t sync unless they have been modified to do so by Calibre (a book cataloging/converting program).

Mike


----------



## fandango (May 26, 2011)

Okay, downloaded Calibre I converted for Kindle (even though I don't have one) and it remained in mobi format just added a metadata.opf file and a .jpg image of the cover. I copied it into the "My Kindle" directory but still doesn't sync with iPhone.  This is frustrating.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Books themselves don't sync between devices.  You have to manually copy the non-Amazon books to each device you want it on.  Even Amazon books don't sync the actual books.  You have to download the book to each device you want it on.  The only "sync'ing" that is done is last page read, etc.  As others have said, for that to work, you have to use the recent Calibre additions to fake up an Amazon ASIN.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Have a read of these two threads:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,67535.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68023.0.html

and see if they help at all.


----------

